# Luteal Phase defect - please help!



## abigailpcox (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello

I'm new to this forum and am hoping someone else has had a similar experience to me and can shed some light on my situation!

Using ovulation sticks and basal body thermometer I have realised I have a 5-6 day luteal phase.

From what I've read, anything under 12 days is problematic.

I went to my GP and have had 5 days post ovulation and day 3 blood tests - and everything came back normal. It appears I do ovulate but late.

My GP had never heard of luteal phase defect and said that as long as you ovulate, it doesn't matter when. LPD is an American concept and not something that is treated in the UK.

Due to my persistence I am now waiting to be seen by a consultant.

Has anyone else been treated for a short luteal phase in the UK? Do the doctors here take it seriously?

I'm really worried I won't be able to conceive and would be really interested in anyone else's experiences.

In the meantime am using B6, agnas castas and natural progesterone cream..

Thanks for reading! X


----------



## rachfenton (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,  in my experience, doctors don't take that seriously.  I had tests to see whether I was ovulating, like you, and I was, I was just ovulating at day21ish each time.  I went to see an accupuncturist who specialised in fertility and she stabilised it over a period of 10 months with weekly accupuncture and herbs.  I am now almost 7 months pregnant and really believe I wouldn't be without her!

Good luck with your journey


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I agree with Rach, it''s not taken seriously in the UK. I was never tested for LPD but it was something I think stopped me getting pg (well one of them) in the first place as I ov around day 19 (surge day 19 so ov a day or so later?) & cycles were around 30-32 days. My feeling was that just as an ambie is implanting my lining would be breaking down but no-one seemed bothered until I was seen at the fertility clinic here.

On a clomid cycle I was given cyclogest pessaries as the cycle before we knew I ov'd day 13 (seen on scan) & I felt pg but came on on day 27. I used them, it delayed AF but I didn't get pg. We used them on my IUI cycles, on the first it delayed my AF until I stopped taking the pessaries & on the 2nd I got pg!

I have since had a natural pg so I think once your body 'know's what to do it can be self correcting. The good news is that you can take things to help, pessaries, hcg jabs etc but finding a sympathetic ear willing to try things isn't easy.

Wishing you loads of luck  

PW


----------

